# Balkan Pharmaceuticals



## Jess999 (May 9, 2011)

I've read a lot of differing opinions regarding the quality of Balkan Pharmaceutical gear, but hardly anything from anyone who has actually used it. Do any of you guys have any personal experience with BP's test e? If so, can you share your thoughts and experience with it?


----------



## RichardBraden (May 9, 2011)

i just ordered some winny  which are balkan pharm,,, i hope they good to go


----------



## TGB1987 (May 9, 2011)

Please do not talk about sources on the open board I edited your post to make it ok.  back to the topic.  I have used Balkan Pharm Test C with decent results.  I have had a few buddies that used their products with decent results as well.  I have heard many mixed reviews on them though to so I would just hope for the best and try to use good sources.  One source in particular is known for scamming people with Balkan but they are not sponsers here.


----------



## Himik (May 9, 2011)

I know people used to work with BP owners. Their company is registered offshore  in one country, while production is UG in a different one.


----------



## Jess999 (May 9, 2011)

Thanks, guys. I began a cycle of BP test e last week. I got my supply from a reputable source who also uses the same products himself. The product id number even checked out ok on the BP Web site. I just started poking around the net (and here as well) and discovered that a lot of folks had a lot of less than positive things to say about BP and their products, which got me concerned.

I've been taking this stuff since last week (three pins of 250) but I still feel totally the same. I guess this is normal with test e, but I am concerned. Maybe I shouldn't be, but until I start to feel or see tangible results, I will probably remain concerned.


----------



## faon (May 9, 2011)

You think youll feel test e in 2 weeks? Give it 4 or 5 weeks before you judge them, i see to many people saying the test e they are using is bunk because they didnt feel it in a week, at week 5 youll know if its legit or not


----------



## Marini382 (May 10, 2011)

I used BP clen and was good stuff. Test shoud b ok as well m8


----------



## hb1 (May 10, 2011)

I personally used their sus and tren and loved it.

The guy is the original og in internet gear

he actually has a license in moldova to produce anabolic s

it was about three years back

yes, i have heard the different stuff also, but my experience was great and it took a short time to come also,

but please come to hb1 lol!

Good luck whatever you decide

hb1



jess999 said:


> i've read a lot of differing opinions regarding the quality of balkan pharmaceutical gear, but hardly anything from anyone who has actually used it. Do any of you guys have any personal experience with bp's test e? If so, can you share your thoughts and experience with it?


----------



## mazdarx7 (May 10, 2011)

Used balkin.good gear....used sust good gains


----------



## Himik (May 10, 2011)

It is decent underground gear, it is just not HG as advertised.


----------



## TGB1987 (May 10, 2011)

Himik said:


> It is decent underground gear, it is just not HG as advertised.


 
This is true. They do have a nice UPIC number system though.  I am glad the members seem to be giving honest experiences here.  I have seen on other boards where a guy mentions BP and everyone starts going on and on about all the bad things they have heard.  Only way to know if you like it is to use it.  I had pretty decent results and know others who have too.  I have heard bad reviews from time to time buy most seems to be positive.


----------



## mazdarx7 (May 10, 2011)

Yeah I think most of the bad reviews u hear are not about the quality of the gear itself but its usually about people ordering it and not receiving it....I get upset even talking on this subject


----------



## Jess999 (May 10, 2011)

Hey, thanks again, guys. Good to hear from folks who actually have personal experience. Really appreciate you putting my mind at ease.


----------



## gymclass (Jul 4, 2016)

I payed  75$ for tren E 200 10 ml vial  (BP).  Did I overpaid? 
The package surprisingly looking good, maybe it's too late for worries but I know that opinions about Balkan Pharm splitted in two.
One side overpraise the quality and gains from gear, another side strongly recommend to avoid BP.
Would be very nice if somebody will talk about his recent experience with this company.


----------



## aenergy (Jul 5, 2016)

The price is fine.
I don't know from which source you made order, but you should not worry about Balkan Pharmaceuticals. 
We have experience with drugs for this company, good product quality.
Good oils is used which does not leave hematomas.
Suspensions absorbing well.
From oral medications and pills no bitterness.
Recommend.


----------

